# Future Advanced SQ Seminars



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! Tons of interest in the Advanced SQ Seminars lately! We've got several seminars being finalized now, and are scheduling more as time and travel will allow.

Here's what we're working on right now for the next six months or so. These are still tentative, but are firming up pretty quickly. We'll have firm dates soon.


College Station, Texas -Late January 2009 

Atlanta, Georgia - February 2009

Syracuse, New York - April/May 2009

We're also looking at Monterey and possibly Mexico City, Mexico some time next year also.

If you are interested in attending one of these, please send me a direct e-mail so I can keep you informed as things come together. ([email protected])

For information regarding the curriculum, please check out the other threads that we have been running on the classes in DFW and Tulsa. Those threads can work as an FAQ for now. I promise, I'll get the mblsound website working soon...

And, if you would like to have an Advanced SQ Seminar in your area, and can help with coordination efforts, let me know. I'm only one person, so it'd difficult to get everything done and set up in the local areas where the seminars are held. There's a sizeable discount involved for those that help coordinate putting the seminars together. 

And feel free to ask some of the guys that have attended the seminars this year what they thought. They can give you a great perspective on what happens, what we covered, etc.

Thanks, and we hope you can make it to one of the upcoming seminars.


Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mark,

What about those of us on the West Coast! 

We enjoy our sounds as well.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark's trainings are second to none!!! I learned a ton at the Tulsa seminar.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to read that the Seminars are growing, Mark.
If I can help you in any way with the Mexico Seminars just let me know.
Guys, I cant tell you how much I learned in those two days.
It's the best investment you will ever make in your car audio hoby/career/sport.
If you have a chance to go, PLEASE do it.

Jorge.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mark, I plan on attending the January seminar in College Station. It was good to meet you at the USACi finals. I really wanted to hear your car, but never did. Do you have it at your seminars?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

One in ARk would be great....maybe at Todds shop?


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

We can bring the seminar just about anywhere... The West coast, Arkansas, Denver, Chicago, Phoenix, Canada, etc. 

What I need is help in coordinating the events from someone in each area... Finding an appropriate facility to work in, rounding up attendees, etc. If you can help with logistics, I'll bring the gear, and we'll do the seminar. And it will be worth your time and effort to help with the coordination.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Mark Eldridge said:


> We can bring the seminar just about anywhere... The West coast, Arkansas, Denver, Chicago, Phoenix, Canada, etc.
> 
> What I need is help in coordinating the events from someone in each area... Finding an appropriate facility to work in, rounding up attendees, etc. If you can help with logistics, I'll bring the gear, and we'll do the seminar. And it will be worth your time and effort to help with the coordination.


How much for each person and how many do you need to attend?


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

All Right, we have official dates and an awesome room for the January SQ seminar in College Station. It will be January 31 - February 01, a Saturday and Sunday. We will be in the Zachry Engineering building on the TAMU campus in one of the large classrooms. 

Therre are many affordable hotels very close by, and we'll try to see and hear some live music on Saturday night if possible.

Kinda weird that I will be teaching a class in one of the rooms where I took engineering classes when I was in school there...

Many thanks to Chris Witmer for arranging for us to be able to use the classroom. We'll have planty of space to set up, and the acoustics will be pretty good too.

I'll post more details next week, after the DFW G2G tomorrow. 

Also, if you want specific details, pricing, etc, please send me a direct e-mail, and I'll get the info to you. 

You can also check the other threads from the past two seminars to see what people thought about the class, and probably get some other questions answeree as well.

Make plans to attend if you can. This one is in the middle of the Waco, Houston, Austin triangle, and is easy to get to.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Date Update!

The seminar has been re-scheduled for January 24, 25. 

I called the NFL to see if they could re-schedule the Super Bowl wo we could keep the seminar on the Feb 1st weekend, but it was going to cost about a half-billion dollars for them to do it, and all of the 700 billion dollar package our wonderful congress allotted to bailouts has already been spent. 

So, we will be in the same location on the seekend before the super Bowl. 

Look for the specific thread on the College Station seminar for more info.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark Eldridge said:


> Date Update!
> 
> The seminar has been re-scheduled for January 24, 25.
> 
> ...


LMAO we had a good laugh about that at Daves house.

I hope to attend a seminar eventually but have other financial kinks to work out. Maybe in a couple years it can happen. Either way thanks again for helping make my truck the best it's ever been. You're truly one of the nicest and most patient people I've ever met


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Guys, I can not emphasize how much you will learn in this 2 day seminar. The money you will save in the long run from not making stupid mistakes like the rest of us will more than compensate for the cost.
Mark can make even the most complex topics easily understandable. Great guy, very patient even when he has to dummy it down for me to get it..

This is what you want Santa to bring you, I promise.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

The class was awesome. Mark is coming to ATL in Feb as well, so if you are so inclined, we will be doing it in the South East as well. 

I learned more in 2 days than I probably have in most other 2 week classes. 

And buying the A2TB makes great throne room reading.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

how about a charlotte, NC seminar or somewhere of the like? i could see lots of benefits from something of this type


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, we are doing the seminar in Atlanta in February, which is only a couple of hours from Charlotte. Come on down for that one. It is going to be one of the best seminars so far. Lots of very knowledgeable installers and enthusiasts will be there, and we should have some great sounding crs to listen to as well.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

hmmm, i might have to see what i can do. thanks!


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> What about those of us on the West Coast!
> 
> We enjoy our sounds as well.



(2X) a bunch of us would attend one of these.


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

Bump - I would attend if there was a session out west. Socal, Las Vegas, or Phoenix would all work.


----------



## DT053 (Mar 23, 2007)

What are the dates in February in Atlanta? Or have I missed it somewhere....

Thanks
dT


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

The dates are Saturday and Sunday, Feb 21, 22.

Here's the link to the thread for the Atlanta seminar. It's in the 12 Volt Events forum also.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nta-area-advanced-sq-seminar-feb-21-22-a.html

If you want to get registered, please call me today or tomorrow. I can send you specific info when you get registered.

(918) 810-2535

Thanks!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

MMC Racing said:


> Bump - I would attend if there was a session out west. Socal, Las Vegas, or Phoenix would all work.


I'm sure myself, as well as others would be interested in a seminar that is centrally located for us that are out west.
It seems Las Vegas would be ideal for the west coast and AZ crowd. Maybe even the Colorado boys.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

We're working on several seminars for the western part of the country. Phoenix or Vegas, So Cal, No Cal, and Denver are all possibilities. It all depends on the activity in each area, and how many people we can get to attend. 

We've got the Little Rock seminar in August, an Austin, TX seminar in September, and a combination mythbusters/super-advanced seminar in Burlington, NC in October. 

If you live in a particular area, start asking around and get some people excited about attending a seminar. That will help a lot in getting one scheduled in your area.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mark Eldridge said:


> We're working on several seminars for the western part of the country. Phoenix or Vegas, So Cal, No Cal, and Denver are all possibilities. It all depends on the activity in each area, and how many people we can get to attend.
> 
> We've got the Little Rock seminar in August, an Austin, TX seminar in September, and a combination mythbusters/super-advanced seminar in Burlington, NC in October.
> 
> If you live in a particular area, start asking around and get some people excited about attending a seminar. That will help a lot in getting one scheduled in your area.


I would love to attend one of your seminars; hopefully, when you get around to So. Cal I'll have the money to attend.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

It will be the best money you could spend on getting great sound.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

First post!

Any plans for a south florida date?


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Workin' on So Florida... Nothing official yet... Hopefully early next year...


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Mark Eldridge said:


> We're working on several seminars for the western part of the country. Phoenix or Vegas, So Cal, No Cal, and Denver are all possibilities. It all depends on the activity in each area, and how many people we can get to attend.
> 
> We've got the Little Rock seminar in August, an Austin, TX seminar in September, and a combination mythbusters/super-advanced seminar in Burlington, NC in October.
> 
> If you live in a particular area, start asking around and get some people excited about attending a seminar. That will help a lot in getting one scheduled in your area.


Mark thanks, I will talk it up.
I look forward to a west coast seminar, and will be watching for it.leased:


----------

